
"Electric Brains" and Other Menaces (1996) - mping
http://online.sfsu.edu/rone/Buddhism/VenHua/electricbrains.html
======
chha
Although an interesting read, I can't help to think that this is just another
person who sees new tech and it's direct impact.

He seems to ignore the fact that computers and be used for other stuff than
gaming, and that gaming or DIY/tinkering may result in people starting with
that other stuff.

~~~
mping
In 1985 I'm sure they didn't use computers for gaming. I think it's a little
more profound than that, I think its about people mindlessly letting tech run
their lives, never stopping to think the impact.

I found it surprising that people had these concerns about radio and tv in the
past, just as we today have about computers and cellphones, etc - eg: just
watch parents with their kids and tablets.

~~~
mikestew
_In 1985 I 'm sure they didn't use computers for gaming._

Umm, am I misreading your sentence? Because the 1985 me would like to discuss
the finer points of Atari's _Star Raiders_ that I had on my Atari 800. Oh, you
mean professional computers used for professional stuff like accounting? Yeah,
those ran things like _Spacewar!_ just fine. But again, I probably missed
something in what you're trying to say.

 _I found it surprising that people had these concerns about radio and tv in
the past_

TV was first described as a "vast wasteland" over 50 years ago
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton_N._Minow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton_N._Minow)).
One could say that "they" will always have something negative to say about
technology. OTOH, turns out "they" are often right to a large degree. For
every _Sesame Street_ are at least a half dozen reality shows.

~~~
mping
I meant generally accessible gaming as it is today. But maybe you're right and
it always has been this way.

